

Want to take over my startup? - jhubert

I have two side projects that I believe are both viable businesses, but I just don't have the capacity to run them both and continue building the enterprise software company that I founded last year.<p>I'm looking for someone, or a team, that is interested in taking over either of the projects. I can provide the existing technology, advice and put together transfer paperwork. I expect to maintain a portion of ownership, but am pretty flexible on everything else.<p>If you're interested, here are the two companies. They are both built on top of the latest Ruby on Rails and have extremely low operating costs. They have both made more money than I have spent on them.<p>SupporterWall.com - A web based fundraising tool that I launched two years ago. It has about 150 active walls and paying customers, but so much more potential.<p>OnceOvers.com - An advice service where you can have an expert review your work in a video / screencast. The experts set their price and provide the service.. the technology just powers the ordering and the delivery of the videos.<p>If you're interested in starting a conversation about either idea, you can find me here: http://about.me/jbaker
======
jhubert
Of course, I realize that by telling people to contact me on about.me there is
very little chance that a discussion will happen on Hacker News and this post
will probably end up buried. :|

------
soneca
I loved SupporterWall service. I can't take it, as I am busy right now. But
that one definetly has a market (i have been working in the non-profit sector
for about 6 years now...)

------
rs09soccer
Would you be open to giving an opportunity to a south american entrepreneur?
We have a small team and would love to expand the concept into the latam
market. Could we talk?

------
onlyup
I'll take the code for SupporterWall.com if you'll give it to me. I'd rather
take the idea somewhere else rather than charity/donations.

~~~
jhubert
I'm not really talking about just handing out the code... although I suppose
it could just be open sourced. That being said, I'm not opposed to the company
being taken in a different direction.

------
Element_
Suporterwall seems like a great tool. How many paying customers out of the 150
active accounts? How many of those are repeat customers?

------
benjamincburns
Did you need to resolve any issues with SupporterWall being a third party
payment aggregator?

------
tgalvin
I can't say I've ever seen a situation like this before. Cheers to you,
jhubert.

